# been for day 7 + day 9 stim scan - results - please help very worried xx



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, I've been for day 7 scan today.. (6 actual days of Stims) 

Left ovary - 7 follicles measuring between 8-10mm
Right ovary - 8 follicles measuring between 8-10mm

My womb lining is 4.8mm or 4.2mm cant remember exact number! (was 2.2mm a week ago the day I startef Stims) I'm on 150iu of menopur per day (low dose)

Nurse who did scan didn't let me know much, she said try not to worry ? ? 

I'm waiting for clinic to ring to tell me whether to up dose orr stay the.same.
I have no idea what the above means, please help ladies xxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

That sounds about right my love!  Perfect for day 7 as well!  When i was day 10 i only  had 2 little follicles and I stimmed a few days longer and they got 6 eggs, all of which fertilised, and 3 frosties and one early BFP so dont worry you are on track!!!!  You have perfect amount of follicles, they usually grow 2mm-5mm a day, so they want them to be no less than 16mm or so so you are a case book scenario.  Well done lady - and i was pretty close with the 16 follies prediction hehe xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you mross, I've had to up my dose to 225 menopur now (was 150) I'm back in 2 days for a scan, I'm soooo nervous about it xxxx 

Any other words of wisdom please ladies?   xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Just an update - been back for scan today .......

Follies are still not growing fast enough, I've loads of baby ones & a few at 10mm & only 1 at 12mm

I'm on day 9 of stims today  

Back in 2 days for another scan, I've been threatened with a possible abandoned cycle today 

Just feel so down, been trying for a child for 10 years now  

I've upped dose 2 days ago & upped protein & milk & used hot water bottle but to no avail 

Please share your words of encouragement


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Thought I'd update as this info could be useful to others in future, I ended up going back for another scan a couple of days after I last posted & follies had grown biggest being 16mm so I triggered last night & have collection tomorrow, not expecting lots of eggs but we will see what happens  xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

15 eggs collected today, wasn't expecting that many! 

Praying they fertilise tonight  

Will update tomorrow when embryologist has rung me 

Xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Out of my 15, 10 fertilised & doing fine, 1 immature & 4 abnormally fertilised. Praying my embies keep going strong   xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Gosh, you're doing really well after the earlier worry about having to possibly abandon the cycle.  Out of my four cycles (3 fresh and 1 frozen), the ones that gave me BFPs were the ones where things seemed not to be going well initially - both times, there was a risk that the cycle might have had to be cancelled.   

Sending you and your embies lots of      for ET.

Ellie


----------

